# How Long Do You Boil Shrimp?



## texasgirl

How long do you boil shrimp??


----------



## abjcooking

Just for a few minutes until they just turn pink.  About 5-7 minutes


----------



## abjcooking

Depending on the size of the shrimp (if they are small) it could be a little less time


----------



## marmalady

I don't actually 'boil' at all. I mix a seasoning mixture of Old bay, lemons cut up, and bay leaf with water, bring that to a boil and let it simmer for 10-15 minutes; then drop the shrimp in, turn off the heat, cover and let sit for 5 or so minutes, til all the shrimp are pink . Make sure you have enough water to cover all the shrimp, and you might want to peek and give the shrimp a stir to make sure they're all cooking. 


I guarantee this'll be the most tender shrimp you've ever had!

PS - If the shrimp are very cold to start, you can bring the water back up to a simmer after you've added the shrimp, then turn off heat and cover.


----------



## kitchenelf

I will have to agree with marmalady's timing. Big shrimp don't even take that long - maybe 2-3 minutes with the water at a rolling boil. 

Once they float to the surface remove them - they will still continue cooking once you take them out.


----------



## texasgirl

Thank you, all!!


----------



## jennyema

Once again, I'm with Marm!  


I dont boil.. I get the water boiling and infused with flavor, add the shrimp, take OFF the heat and let sit until done. How long depends on the size of the shrimp.

If you are serving them hot, remember to account for carry-over cooking time.

BOILING protein makes it tough.


----------



## Otter

If you want a good change of pace, try pan frying them. I heat some butter in the pan, season with Old Bay seasoning  and give 'em a few minutes on each side. As the others said, until they turn pink  (shrimp are accommodating that way - they have sort of a built-in thermometer).


----------



## ironchef

Or braise them in Olive Oil or Butter. Not the cheapest way or healthiest way, but lots of flavor.


----------



## lutzzz

Something I was taught by my next door neighbor lady, that helps me anyway.. is the old "C" and "O" rule.

That is.. cook your shrimp/prawns whatever way you cook them (other than on a skewer on the grill of course), until they JUST form a "C".. if they curl up more, into an "O",..they will be overdone.


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:
			
		

> How long do you boil shrimp??


Texas, If you hate butter,garlic,pepper just ignore this one  We had this last night, 
3-lbs. raw shrimp, skins and tails left on
8-10 cloves med garlic minced 
2-3 cubes of butter 
and fresh cracked pepper coarse grind.
splash of white wine over mixed shrimp and butter
Melt butter, add minced garlic, set aside give your shrimp a good peppering,then pour butter over the shrimp and pepper again. If you like HOT add some tabasco and then a splash of white wine over shrimp, in casserole dish, large enough so shrip are maybe 2 deep..Put into a 400 oven for 10-15 min. remove from over, slice up lots of french bread, get container that will hold some shrimp and butter, place a large towel around your neck, and dig in, first grab a shrimp, suck off the butter, peel, re-dunk in butter along with a bite of the bread... Afterward you will smell like a rose and look like a greased  but boy will your tummy love you 
All kidding aside, We adore this way to fix shrimp..An yes it will clog the old arteries, but, we usually are pretty careful but some times we go for broke on sunday 
kadesma


----------

